# The high bun now a popular look



## levette (Jun 27, 2012)

I went on some errands today and noticed that a lot of the ladies and girls that  I  saw were wearing their hair in a high  bun.  Maybe because my hair was also in a high bun today made me notice it.  It was kinda strange actually and I guess this is the latest fad for the summer hot weather.


----------



## pink219 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah. That's how I wear my hair these days too.


----------



## january noir (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to wear one but my hair is baby fine.  I'd need a supplement and I'm too lazy to get some hair and attach it.


----------



## MyTie (Jun 27, 2012)

High buns are the uniform hairstyle at my college. We're all walking around with our messy high buns, t-shirts, yoga capri pants and Starbucks cups permanently attached to our hands.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 27, 2012)

high buns have always been IN. its not really something that popped up. Its definitely a normal occurrence  college look. A lot of white and asian (korean) girls wore high buns. Neat or messy. I rock it time to time. Actually the asian girls rock high buns the best IMO


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 27, 2012)

Nothing new. Girls in my classes, every race under the sun, myself included, rock those same high buns.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## rmwms (Jun 27, 2012)

I wear neat high buns during the week for workk and on the weekend i wear messy high buns. It my cool do for this hot weather


----------



## -PYT (Jun 27, 2012)

Me and a few girls at my job had high buns today lol what a coincidence.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 28, 2012)

I just discovered how to create a full/big high bun with my own hair and Im rocking it almost every day lately with a scarf as a headband and some big earrings if Im feeling really fancy lol  Loving it! I would have been wearing them a long time ago if I had figured it out sooner. 

I like it on top because I dont look bald from the front like I do with a low bun in the back. My hair isnt even long enough to have a decent bun or pony because I mini chopped it to the bottom of my neck...but if I put it up in a high puff and then take pieces and wrap them around in one direction until its a full circle, it gives me a great bun!  Nice, quick go to style and the hubby even likes it.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 28, 2012)

The high bun is my main protective style. It has always been in from what I've seen.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 28, 2012)

I just started wearing my buns high.  It gives me a more casual look, than my low buns.  And I love the way it looks with maxi dresses.  Which is also my summer staple


----------



## caribeandiva (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't wait for my hair to get long enough to do this style. I refuse to use extensions.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 28, 2012)

Are these natural high buns or relaxed high buns? My hairs shrinks down to a bu not a bun.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 28, 2012)

tvwhatley said:


> High buns are the uniform hairstyle at my college. We're all walking around with our messy high buns, t-shirts, yoga capri pants and Starbucks cups permanently attached to our hands.



I immediately thought of college girls when I read the OP, that is such a college girl look. And Uggs in the winter...
But they have come into fashion of late, I've definitely noticed it celeb wise...


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 28, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> I immediately thought of college girls when I read the OP, that is such a college girl look. And Uggs in the winter...
> But they have come into fashion of late, I've definitely noticed it celeb wise...



Yes although it's a quick updo that most women (especially in college) have done for ages, I've noticed that's it's more popular this summer and a lot more celebs have been rocking it.


----------



## My Friend (Jun 28, 2012)

Like Ashanti?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^Yeah, that's the look that celebs have been doing a lot lately...


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the one Evelyn had on Basketball Wives Reunion. I will post a pic later. My only problem is that my mama and grandmother dont consider my hair "done" like this   I think it's because I cant get my hair super sleek. It's so humidity prone. I'm working on it as well as buying some accessories so I can spruce them up a little. Maybe then they'll leave me alone. 

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jun 28, 2012)

The high bun is also one of my main protective styles in different variations.


----------



## JBunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

I LOVES my high buns! I started wearing them the summer before my senior year in high school because I worked outdoors at an amusement park. Now that I have my curls it brings a whole new dimension to it. Though I'm perfecting my curly high bun (or top knot as I usually call it) I'm still loving how it looks in its early coming together stages.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2012)

I've never worn a high bun.  I'll try it and see how I look.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh sunnieb.....you MUST!!  It is just so elegant, sexy and casual all at the same time to me


----------



## closertomydreams (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the look of high buns. I think I'll rock one today. Lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the bun I mentioned. I absolutely love this.

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 28, 2012)

The high bun has been around forever. I love it!

During my break between cornrows/wigging, its def a quick staple for me.

My flat ironed high bun:
(Messy)




(Neat)





Stretched high bun (added some braiding hair for volume):


----------



## 0live0il (Jun 28, 2012)

My main protective style is the bun... 

I can't wait for my hair to get longer so I can get this sleek high bun.. look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZULn19bDT0


----------



## alive (Jun 28, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> The high bun has been around forever. I love it!



yaya24 this is completely off topic but i LOVE that picture in your siggie. there's just something about that artist's work that really resonates with me. love love love it


----------



## puffball (Jun 28, 2012)

Can shoulder length ladies wear high buns??


----------



## Britt (Jun 28, 2012)

If my hair were longer I'd def be wearing a high bun all the time. I also like a low sleek side bun. That's one of the benefits of having longer hair, all variations of buns.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 28, 2012)

High buns are cute but I don't prefer them on me unless my hair is straight and Im wearing bangs. I have a heart shape face (and a big head) so I need to wear buns in a way where there is still some hair to frame my face..

High buns look so durn cute on other people though.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 28, 2012)

Since my hair has hit a certain length, high buns with banana clips have been my cheap PS of choice. I LOVEEE it and it compliments my face far more than when I wear my hair out.  Hgh buns and cute earrings are it!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love high buns and I have noticed people are wearing them more as well. I went to a house party and 2 of my other natural friends all had high buns. 

I can't wait for my hair to get longer, so it can be big and juicy.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 28, 2012)

My Friend said:


> Are these natural high buns or relaxed high buns? My hairs shrinks down to a bu not a bun.









I usually wear my twists in a high bun


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 28, 2012)

I love high buns. Its the easiest hairstyle to do when I'm pressed for time. There could be a rat's nest inside that bun but nobody will know LOL


----------



## Lucie (Jun 28, 2012)

It's my daily style. I am wearing it now. I don't like my hair down except for special occasions.  And the longer my hair gets I cannot do ponytails because I don't like it on my clothes.


----------



## Anavrin (Jun 28, 2012)

Leslie_C said:


> I just discovered how to create a full/big high bun with my own hair and Im rocking it almost every day lately with a scarf as a headband and some big earrings if Im feeling really fancy lol  Loving it! I would have been wearing them a long time ago if I had figured it out sooner.
> 
> I like it on top because I dont look bald from the front like I do with a low bun in the back. My hair isnt even long enough to have a decent bun or pony because I mini chopped it to the bottom of my neck...but if I put it up in a high puff and then take pieces and wrap them around in one direction until its a full circle, it gives me a great bun!  Nice, quick go to style and the hubby even likes it.


Do you by any chance have the tutorial you used for making your high bun?

And do you use a clip on or weave?


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 28, 2012)

High buns are beautiful and elegant ... on other people.  My big Sade forehead and tragic edges won't allow such a style on me, but I can admire it on others.


----------



## kandake (Jun 28, 2012)

puffball said:


> Can shoulder length ladies wear high buns??



Are you natural?  If so you can put your stretched hair into a puff and pin the hair to create a bun.  

I'm at the very top of shoulder length and I can do it.  However, it takes a little effort.  If your hair is full shoulder length it will be easier.


----------



## Hairsnob (Jun 28, 2012)

I rock a high bun occasionally when I want to switch up from the back bun. I feel like the high bun makes me look/feel younger than when it's pulled to the back.

I had a strange experience when I wore one once though.  I was at a small concert and was rocking a high bun and I overheard the guy behind me say that I was blocking his view with my hair all high up on my head. I'm tall (5'10 1/2) and I guess he had a Napoleon complex so he decided to bust on my bun. He was an idiot though.


----------



## kandake (Jun 28, 2012)

caribeandiva said:


> I can't wait for my hair to get long enough to do this style. I refuse to use extensions.



I felt the same way until I was introduced to kinky braiding hair.  

I've been fooling people left and right.  But I feel bad when I have to tell people it's not my hair.  They look so disappointed.


----------



## yodie (Jun 28, 2012)

This is the style that I'm working on achieving. 
A lady at church had a faux high bun and bang. Looked cute on her.


----------



## levette (Jun 28, 2012)

TaraDyan said:


> High buns are beautiful and elegant ... on other people.  My big Sade forehead and tragic edges won't allow such a style on me, but I can admire it on others.



You know, I have a huge forehead but I rocked my high bun anyway.  But on a side note, I will be wearing a side bang with it.  It looks better on me that way


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 28, 2012)

levette said:


> You know, I have a huge forehead but I rocked my high bun anyway. But on a side note, I will be wearing a side bang with it. It looks better on me that way


 
True.  If I were to attempt this style, a bang would be mandatory for me.


----------



## ava2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the trend...

Cinnabon hair (w/ long hair no filler)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uloLnzuY2QE

Patricia's High Bun tutorial (w/ extensions and filler)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7kwLG9QGto&feature=relmfu

Sleek High Bun (drawstring pony)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdsKXr9GnKM

if anyone knows any more? please post 
TIA!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

My 3yr old son loves a high bun on me


----------



## ItsMeFre (Jun 28, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> My 3yr old son loves a high bun on me



That's funny, my 5 yr old daughter doesn't like when I wear one. She would prefer I wear it down lol...kids...sheesh


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 28, 2012)

I love high buns! I also wear high puffs too. I live in a college town so people are always wearing them.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 28, 2012)

pic is me right now. it wasnt planned. i put it high like this to sleep in & popped a bonnet on top & today i decided to keep it. i dont feel so bad now that i see this thread. lol  





why r my photos sideways?! grrrrrrr


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I like wearing a bun. It a quick and easy style. I like xGoldn ambrosia's bun. Her's is so quick and easy on natural hair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wbaa9iz5Ic&feature=relmfu


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 28, 2012)

My hair isn't that long so I use extensions for my high buns. I will try to post a tutorial in how I do it for those who have shorter hair


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 28, 2012)

chris browns gf karrueche tran used to always wear one









kourtney k wears it often 









more ashanti


----------



## gn1g (Jun 28, 2012)

Ashanti has 2faces and both are pretty.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 28, 2012)

Anavrin said:


> Do you by any chance have the tutorial you used for making your high bun?
> 
> And do you use a clip on or weave?


 
Your hair looks plenty long enough for one...you may need some texture to it for it to hold a puff (and I bobby pin it in 2 or 3 places so the band/tie wont slide back or off lol)...I would suggest doing a braidout or bantu knot out on air dried hair to make it fuller to make as big of a bun as possible. I stalk youtube constantly so I cant remember where I saw the tutorial that finally helped me master it, but Ill try to find a good one for you   No, I dont add hair...Ive never been much of a weave person. I had a short stint with braids in my early 20s and had a sew in once (fail, too bulky and fake looking back, but at the time I thought it was the hotness LOL), and tried 3/4 wigs briefly (FAIL, they never blended with my hair color or texture).


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 28, 2012)

I was wearing a high bun today too


----------



## -PYT (Jun 28, 2012)

Ambrosia's bun will def be getting worn! I'm gonna try that this weekend. Love her. She had so much hair now! I remember back when she transitioned.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going for a consult at a natural hair salon. I was thinking about just getting regular 2 strand twists, then I saw this pic and I really like it. I get the best of both worlds, twists and high bun. Just have to make sure it won't be too tight on my edges. How long do you think a style like this might last?


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

I usually wear them low or to the side. I do like the high bun look though. Here are a few of mine.


----------



## Leslie_C (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a tutorial for one on fine shoulder lengthish relaxed hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI23u6GENNQ

Here is a good one on transitioning hair:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMfPLNOGVdU


This is a look almost anybody can do because it can be acheived even on hair that isnt very long or thick


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 28, 2012)

-PYT said:


> Ambrosia's bun will def be getting worn! I'm gonna try that this weekend. Love her. She had so much hair now! I remember back when she transitioned.



right??? 
people like her make me feel all bad about my progress. le sigh. 

i love the look with some hoops.
on natural hair, it's easiest on a hair that's been in a twistout or something like that, at least at my length.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 28, 2012)

I love high my high buns. They are especially useful when I go to a Yoga class, stretching or do power lifting at then gym and need to lay on my back - no hair to get in my way. 

They are pretty much a signature "no fuss" style with whites and Asians around here too.  I think it looks best on people with dark...


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 28, 2012)

I love high buns!!! They can be sooo classy as well as fun. Here's my contribution from my relaxed days:


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jun 28, 2012)

It's the basic Cali-girl look. I rock it from time to time. My favorite is a messy bun.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jun 28, 2012)

I have been rocking buns for the past week because it's like 800 degrees here in OK. LOL. Today I'm sporting a high bun and I'm loving it. I think the high bun has always been in style, but it does seem to be especially popular this summer. 

(Side note: I watch a lot of Korean and Japanese dramas, and the actresses are always wearing super cute bun styles. I can't wait until my hair is long enough to play around with new hair buns. )


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ladies, thank you for this thread.  I might take the wigs off for a while and do the high bun instead....I'm pretty sure that i have enough hair for a pretty big one....I'll try it next weekend.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2012)

High bun in this hot weather works for me..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Honey01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree "high buns" have always been "in" to a certain extent. I can't say I saw many Black women rock them much until recently. If I think about it, I would say mostly young White and Asian women wore them. However, I would say they are even more popular now all around.

I think that celebs and fashion bloggers have a lot to do with it.

I prefer a slightly messier bun/topknot.


----------



## aishasoleil (Jun 28, 2012)

Honey01 said:


> I agree "high buns" have always been "in" to a certain extent. I can't say I saw many Black women rock them much until recently. If I think about it, I would say mostly young White and Asian women wore them. However, I would say they are even more popular now all around.
> 
> I think that celebs and fashion bloggers have a lot to do with it.
> 
> I prefer a slightly messier bun/topknot.




Yeah, I never really noticed other Black women wearing high buns until recently as well. I remember when I was in high school, all of my friends (I went to school in a predominately white and native american town) would just throw their hair up into a cute messy high bun/topknot. But my mom *hated* when I wore my hair like that because it looked "sloppy" and "black women should always look put-together" blah blah blah. I think I look just fine in a bun. It's not like I'm leaving the house in pajama pants!


----------



## momi (Jun 28, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> I'm going for a consult at a natural hair salon. I was thinking about just getting regular 2 strand twists, then I saw this pic and I really like it. I get the best of both worlds, twists and high bun. Just have to make sure it won't be too tight on my edges. How long do you think a style like this might last?



I would say no longer than two weeks unless you have hair added.  This is really pretty.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2012)

I get many compliments when I rock a high bun.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 28, 2012)

High buns have been in forever. I used to wear them in school years ago


----------



## puffball (Jun 28, 2012)

TopShelf said:


> I love high buns!!! They can be sooo classy as well as fun. Here's my contribution from my relaxed days:



Im going to need you to start a YouTube and do makeup tutorials! Please and thank you


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL I rocked buns in the early 90s all through college. And I'm rocking all sorts of them now. It's great because you can dress them up or down.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

This is how I do mine.
Shanti from Around the Way Curls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oOzLsBRQLw4


----------



## Dayjoy (Jun 28, 2012)

I was just watching a recording of Live! With Kelly, and that girl that sings that song "Call Me Maybe" was on.  Both of her background dancers were wearing high buns.  I thought about this thread. 

ETA BTW, I was inspired to try one for the first time today and I must say, I really like it!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know if this is a high bun...

I've only done it once. I put my hair in a ponytail with a stocking and tucked the ends under with bobby pins. I'm a 4b.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've got twists extensions in my hair now, but I'll be doing them more. I would like to keep the bun in for days at a time. I took it down that night. Anyone keep their in for 3 days or more?


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 28, 2012)

I love a good high bun. Here is mine from Christmas. 







Sorry. I can't resize it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 28, 2012)

hairsothick That is delicious!!


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 28, 2012)

When I was in highschool the white girls would wear their hair in high buns and hold it in place with a pencil.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

doll-baby said:


> When I was in highschool the white girls would wear their hair in high buns and hold it in place with a pencil.



A more trendy twist on this is hairsticks.


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'mjealous of all the women that can wear a high bun. I love love love the look. but it doesn't look right on me  looks like im trying to hard to do something


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

sylver2 I would imagine you could have a huge top knot! I bet it looks fine.


----------



## MsSonya (Jun 28, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> This is how I do mine.
> Shanti from Around the Way Curls
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oOzLsBRQLw4


 
This is beautiful. You Tube won't let me see any videos at the moment. What gives? Mind giving step by step instructions?


----------



## cutenss (Jun 28, 2012)

Lita said:


> High bun in this hot weather works for me..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Lita I would love to see your gorgeous hair in a high bun


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

MsSonya said:


> This is beautiful. You Tube won't let me see any videos at the moment. What gives? Mind giving step by step instructions?



MsSonya
She did the bun on stretched hair (dried in two braids) so it appears smoother. Pulled it up into a high ponytail and smoothed with brush, water and gel. Split the ponytail into two parts, pinned them down with pins, spread them out, put more gel and a scarf on to smooth edges. 

Hope that helps. If you are able to view the video, it will make more sense.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 28, 2012)

Found some more high buns (me and my 6 year old)


----------



## levette (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of a recent high bun that I did.  It isn't the neatest but it sure is convenient.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2012)

divachyk You are the bun queen, so I KNOW yours must look fabulous.

sunnieb You have a ton of hair and have never worn a top knot? Please try it sometime soon and post photos for us!

wavezncurlz I love when you post because of your hair accessories. They are always so cute.

*Here is my high bun from earlier this month:*











*From May:*











*Even Older:*


----------



## virtuenow (Jun 28, 2012)

NappyNelle I like your buns, but how do you get teh banana clip around your thick hair???


----------



## leiah (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm trying to figure out how im going to do this one


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, this thread is makin' me think of trying this tomorrow.....


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2012)

My bun: 






Thank you NappyNelle


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 28, 2012)

divachyk....higher darling, higher!( in my snooty designer man voice) 

*chasse's out of thread*


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> @divachyk....higher darling, higher!( in my snooty designer man voice)
> 
> *chasse's out of thread*



huh? @NinasLongAmbition - are you suggesting my bun should be higher? I don't have pics of those smack in the crown/top/center of my head.  Sorry I'm not understanding you.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 28, 2012)

divachyk

I'm a weirdo, dont mind me. I just wanted to see a high bun since you have the hair for it. That's all.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2012)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> @divachyk
> 
> I'm a weirdo, dont mind me. I just wanted to see a high bun since you have the hair for it. That's all.


NinasLongAmbition. Next time I wear one I have to snap a pic.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 29, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> NappyNelle I like your buns, but how do you get teh banana clip around your thick hair???



virtuenow Thank you, but thatt is AIR between my strands, making my hair look thick! 

I use a banana clip that looks similar to this:






Not this kind:







This first type is more durable (thicker plastic, grooved hinge, better snap), has wider space between the teeth, longer teeth, and opens very wide.  

Generally, I'll hold the bulk of my hair in my left hand, and use the right to snap the clip as close to my palm as I can get. Another easy way is to make a ponytail first, push the elastic about an inch upward, then snap the banana clip under the elastic. I hope that was a clear explanation!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay glad I haven't seen many in NY. I'm going to SOOO be wearing these. The bigger the better. Plus low buns don't work any more I just have too much hair for them without twisting them super tight and I'm all about low manipulation.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 29, 2012)

leiah said:


> i'm trying to figure out how im going to do this one


 
How cute. If I can figure this out I'm so doing this!


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 29, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay glad I haven't seen many in NY. I'm going to SOOO be wearing these. The bigger the better. Plus low buns don't work any more I just have too much hair for them without twisting them super tight and I'm all about low manipulation.



I've been seeing this a lot in NY especially BK. Wish I could rock it.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 29, 2012)

I wore one yesterday with a swoop bang to visit the mall.  I should have taken a picture.  

It is definitely a cute go-to style that can be worn casually, professionally, or formally. I see why so many women wear them. 

This is my favorite high bun style right now:


----------



## yamilee21 (Jun 29, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Yay glad I haven't seen many in NY. ...



I've been seeing them everywhere lately in NYC, on women AND men. In fact, just yesterday I saw a hand-holding couple at Traders Joe's with matching high buns.


----------



## Tiye (Jun 29, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I immediately thought of college girls when I read the OP, that is such a college girl look. And Uggs in the winter...
> But they have come into fashion of late, I've definitely noticed it celeb wise...



My mother wears high buns a lot and she's a senior citizen.  I call it classic/timeless chic. Or it can be if done neatly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 29, 2012)

locabouthair said:


> I've been seeing this a lot in NY especially BK. Wish I could rock it.


 
Why not you? You don't think you have the face for it or what?

I'm usually in the city which is probably why I'm not catching this look a lot. BUT then I think you have to look kinda like you have an invisible tiara to pull it off. I think if I did that I'd have to make sure I wasn't slouching when I walk. I'm trying to practice my posture anyways because I just dislike bad posture (mine included lol)


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 29, 2012)

I see girls all over London with this at the mo


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 29, 2012)

TaraDyan said:


> High buns are beautiful and elegant ... on other people.  My big Sade forehead and tragic edges won't allow such a style on me, but I can admire it on others.



 at "tragic sides" 

I rock high buns occasionally. They do make me look younger and cover the gang of grays that are invading my crown area!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 29, 2012)

NappyNelle 
Thanks - since I'm always wearing buns, my hair toys keep it interesting. I even have my 2 divas trying to steal my toys for their hair. 

Your buns are HUGE. Your hair looks so thick and healthy!

leiah
I think her hair has to be hiplength or there is hair added. I bet the latter.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 29, 2012)

All the buns in here are  Looking good ladies.


----------



## Loving (Jun 29, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> I wore one yesterday with a swoop bang to visit the mall. I should have taken a picture.
> 
> It is definitely a cute go-to style that can be worn casually, professionally, or formally. I see why so many women wear them.
> 
> This is my favorite high bun style right now:


@missbugg21 Do you have bangs? Or do you just comb your hair to give the illusion of the bangs?


----------



## Country gal (Jun 29, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> I'mjealous of all the women that can wear a high bun. I love love love the look. but it doesn't look right on me  looks like im trying to hard to do something



I need proof. I haven't seen a hairstyle, I don't like on you.

I just wish my bun was a high bun instead of a mini one.


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 29, 2012)

Loving said:


> @missbugg21 Do you have bangs? Or do you just comb your hair to give the illusion of the bangs?



Loving - No, I don't have bangs.  The front of my hair is below chin-length, so I usually put a big curl in it and swoop it to the side to give the illusion. I'll take a pic after I style it again today.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jun 29, 2012)

I use a donut for my high bun to make it extra juicy. I use the conair donut thats like a big mesh scrunchie and you can wrap hair around it and use bobby pins to secure it. My only issue is that with buns I have to use eco styler gel to ensure my shorter nape doesnt fall down and then I use an oversized flat hair clip to hold it all up. 

Will the donut damage my ends? its all plastic so I wasn't sure if it would prevent me from retaining. Also, does daily ecostyler seem bad for relaxed hair. I'm worried that I will cause breakage by doing this style everyday. Any advice/ tips/ suggestions welcomed


----------



## Loving (Jun 29, 2012)

lovebug10 I wrap my donut with a satin scarf. I haven't had any damage.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jun 29, 2012)

Rocking my natural hair in a high bun today. It's about a million degrees and humid as a steam room today. It was my best option for keeping cool.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was supposed to wear a braidout today but it was too damp when i woke up. So I threw it into a top knot bun. I'm texlaxed BTW


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 29, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Why not you? You don't think you have the face for it or what?
> 
> I'm usually in the city which is probably why I'm not catching this look a lot. BUT then I think you have to look kinda like you have an invisible tiara to pull it off. I think if I did that I'd have to make sure I wasn't slouching when I walk. I'm trying to practice my posture anyways because I just dislike bad posture (mine included lol)



I just bced so I barely have 1 inch on my head. But I love the style.


----------



## lovebug10 (Jun 29, 2012)

Loving do you mind explaining this to me? I feel like it should be fairly simple but for some reason I'm confused.

If you do this then you can't stick the pins directly into the donut, so does that mean that you secure the hair by pinning at the base of the bun/ scalp?


----------



## AudraChanell (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been wearing a high bun since high school at least 1-2 times per week-like today because my rod-set was a wreck. lol  My mom wore one all her life and I buried her in one last August.


----------



## kandake (Jun 29, 2012)

poochie167 said:


> I was supposed to wear a braidout today but it was too damp when i woke up. So I threw it into a top knot bun. I'm texlaxed BTW



That's cute.  How long is your hair?


----------



## Loving (Jun 29, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> @Loving do you mind explaining this to me? I feel like it should be fairly simple but for some reason I'm confused.
> 
> If you do this then you can't stick the pins directly into the donut, so does that mean that you secure the hair by pinning at the base of the bun/ scalp?


 
lovebug10 I use a ouchless hairtie to secure my hair. I hardly use pins to secure the hair. When I do, its after using the hair tie and I place the pins around the hair (I use 3 at the most).


----------



## Dposh167 (Jun 29, 2012)

kandake said:
			
		

> That's cute.  How long is your hair?



I'm very uneven. The longest is approaching apl. The rest is all different lengths. Normally I would add hair to that bun but didn't have time


----------



## Country gal (Jun 29, 2012)

I am jelly. So many of you have long hair. My hair is short length when stretched. I just started doing the bun because it feels nice and cool.


----------



## BadMamaJama (Jun 29, 2012)

These have always been in.  In my neck of the woods, you'd see more hood chicks or younger high school girls wearing em. I used to love them when I was younger using a phony pony or braids.  It just seems now they're being worn by other races as well.


----------



## Nia430 (Jun 29, 2012)

I love wearing a high bun. Here is mine


----------



## levette (Jun 29, 2012)

Loving said:


> lovebug10 I wrap my donut with a satin scarf. I haven't had any damage.



This is what I do too.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 29, 2012)

http://hairscapades.com/2011/06/27/banana-clip-bun-tutorial-my-very-first-video/

Shelli from Hairscapades blog does a banana clip high bun.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 29, 2012)

This thread made me count...

I traveled from BK to Harlem, then back to BK. I saw 47 high buns on black, latina, asian, and white women.  Most of the black women added hair to make their bun juicy; the others seemed to be wearing their own hair.


----------



## cocomama (Jun 30, 2012)

LOVELY HIGH BUNS!


----------



## missbugg21 (Jun 30, 2012)

missbugg21 said:


> @Loving - No, I don't have bangs.  The front of my hair is below chin-length, so I usually put a big curl in it and swoop it to the side to give the illusion. I'll take a pic after I style it again today.



Here's how I wore mine today... I pin-curled my "bang" because my swoop ended up being too long.  I guess that's a good problem to have, right?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 30, 2012)

BrownEyez22 said:
			
		

> I love high buns and I have noticed people are wearing them more as well. I went to a house party and 2 of my other natural friends all had high buns.
> 
> I can't wait for my hair to get longer, so it can be big and juicy.



Big and juicy high buns are kayute! Yes Mama!


----------



## halocj (Jun 30, 2012)

Although high buns have always been in style, they most definitely have become more popular recently. I travel a lot and see them way more now.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jun 30, 2012)

My prom! braided high bun


----------



## ManeStreet (Jun 30, 2012)

this style is so cute. i think its a bun with a head band to make that bump. i'm thinking about trying it but with the bun part a lil higher.

what do u think?

wow she is so gorgeous. she is glowing


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jun 30, 2012)

lol, I'm glad that I've been stalking this thread....all the buns look lovely.  I'm still working on mine, but I think this will be the perfct ps for my hair right now.  Currently, I'm wigging it, but it is 105 out here and I'm in the desert....literally, so I"m kind of tired of having the extra hair hang past my shoulders.  I'm terrified of exposing my hair to the elements out here so bunning it is!!!

Keep the pictures coming ladies!


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 30, 2012)

Lately, I've been rocking my high bun from my braidout to give it the full effect. It's definitely a protective style I use to help me through my stretch.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm practicing y'all!



I'm cowashing tonight, so I'll try this tomorrow with an airdried braidout. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 30, 2012)

Another pic:

Perfect style for these 100+ degree days! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## belletropjolie (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this thread! I love buns and in fact spent most of last year in buns as my ps.
wanted to share a pic of mine...not very high but you get the idea


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 1, 2012)

I love high buns. I think they look best on me (vs. other buns). Nine times out of ten if I'm wearing a bun it's high. I've been doing them since middle school. I'm always careful about not making them tight so I don't get breakage. Occasionally I change the position so I don't stress my hair but I really don't like other buns on me.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## laurend (Jul 1, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I love high buns. I think they look best on me (vs. other buns). Nine times out of ten if I'm wearing a bun it's high. I've been doing them since middle school. I'm always careful about not making them tight so I don't get breakage. Occasionally I change the position so I don't stress my hair but I really don't like other buns on me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



FoxxyLocs
I never wear low buns, they don't complement my face.


----------



## sylver2 (Jul 1, 2012)

i just threw it up there any ole kinda way ..I'll try again when I get my next touchup.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm hooked!  Wore it again today!





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 1, 2012)

I've definitely noticed the trend, at least for black women. I started rocking them a few weeks ago once I figured out I could get all my hair on top of my head without having to fool with bands or ponytail holders. I take a panyhose leg and wrap it around and around and then tuck it under. 

Here's a bun I did right out of the shower (it's probably 80% dry here)






And here's a bun I did on blowdried hair






I absolutely love this style, especially now that we're in triple digit heat. I've always been a fan of wearing my hair out and down, but this is a protective style I can get with.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 1, 2012)

For the last 4-5 months, high buns (braid-out) have been the ONLY way I wear my hair.

It is so much more flattering to my face that the low one which makes me look too young and bald from the front.  My hair is also substantially shorter at the front so again, this is a great style for me.

I always change it up at the front though.  I rarely have it slicked straight up (back).  Sometimes a pompadour, sometimes a roll fringe (pin-up girl style)....etc.


----------



## -PYT (Jul 1, 2012)

Southernbella.  Love your bun.  You are dispelling the myth in my head that my edges must be slicked for the gods in order to wear this style   how did you tuck your ends?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jul 1, 2012)

-PYT said:
			
		

> Southernbella.  Love your bun.  You are dispelling the myth in my head that my edges must be slicked for the gods in order to wear this style   how did you tuck your ends?



Thank you! Yeah I let me edges do they thing. I know some people find it unsightly but I like it.

I take the hair, separate it into two sections, then do one big loose twist. I tuck it over the front and bobby pin it underneath. Anything that comes loose gets tucked under or twisted under.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using LHCF


----------



## belletropjolie (Jul 1, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> I'm hooked!  Wore it again today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sunnieb this looks great! Are you deep into a stretch or freshly relaxed? Also what are you doing to lay down your edges??


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have been bunning every day since March as my protective style while I am stretching for 25 weeks- it has been about 16 weeks so far and the less manipulation, the better it looks.  My hair is close to APL, so I am able to have a knot and I use one of those Revlon synthetic hair scrunchies without any damage to my ends.  Here are a couple of pictures.  I love the big ones, but I am enjoying this style.  I can remember when my mom would wear her wig let bun when she wasn't wearing her wig or natural Afro- loved the look!  It reminds of the fun 50's60's  look my sister wore.  Good to see this classic style given a new breath of fresh air by those sporting this look.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 1, 2012)

AudraChanell
I like that little roll thing you did in the front


----------



## TheMenAllPause (Jul 1, 2012)

I love this style....looks really cute with an old braidout.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 2, 2012)

belletropjolie - I don't use anything special to lay down my edges.  I'm 8 weeks post and used my regular daily combo of ORS Carrot Oil and NTM.

I don't use a brush either.  I just moisturize and use my wide-toothed comb to put in a tight high ponytail.  I leave the pony in for about 10 minutes to let it "set".

Then I loosen the ponytail holder to where it's barely holding on and swirl my hair around to make the bun.  I put a bun net on to keep it neat and secure everything with hair pins.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 2, 2012)

Double post


----------



## tashboog (Jul 3, 2012)

I've also love high buns too and I've been wearing my banana clip bun cuz its so freaking hot outside . This is how I wore my hair today.


----------



## MsAminta (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's my high bun contribution. Only style I liked wearing my kinky twists in.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 5, 2012)

Ann816 said:
			
		

> Okay, decided to give the high bun a try today, thanks to you'll
> 
> Whatcha think?



Super cute ! ;-)


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ann816 said:
			
		

> Okay, decided to give the high bun a try today, thanks to you'll
> 
> Whatcha think?



I love that look


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 5, 2012)

Deleted post


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 5, 2012)

Deleted post


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 5, 2012)

Ann816 said:


> Okay, decided to give the high bun a try today, thanks to you'll
> 
> Whatcha think?




Very cute! I love the headband.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm going to try sunnieb's bun method tomorrow, but without the netting. Lately it seems that everything is too tight after 15min on my hair.












I didn't slick or oil my edges since I stayed at home. Tomorrow I'll add some castor oil and a bit of gel.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 6, 2012)

I am repping my high puff..this sucka is sitting right in the middle of my head!!! hahaha


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Frisky* said:
			
		

> I am repping my high puff..this sucka is sitting right in the middle of my head!!! hahaha



Looks good on you!  Like the earrings, btw...


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I am repping my high puff..this sucka is sitting right in the middle of my head!!! hahaha



I was wondering where the puffs were!  Cute!


----------



## Bublin (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's how I wear my hair every day. Tried to make the pic bigger but all I'm doing is making it smaller


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is one of mine. It is a high pony/bun. The back is pinned up and some of the front, some hair loose. I honestly just got tired of pinning , so left it alone lol .


----------



## empressri (Jul 6, 2012)

new my big toe. plus once it's hot, it keeps your hair off your neck. my hair automatically goes up into one without any forethought.

same goes for anyone running or doing sports, girls were doing that back when i was in high school.


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 6, 2012)

Bublin said:
			
		

> Here's how I wear my hair every day. Tried to make the pic bigger but all I'm doing is making it smaller



Very pretty!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ann816 said:
			
		

> Sissy and I rockin' buns while vacationing in Florida!



Twins?

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 10, 2012)

I did it 2 days straight.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Messy Ballerina Bun:



>


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 10, 2012)

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> I did it 2 days straight.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Both are nice, especially the first one!


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 10, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Messy Ballerina Bun:



Nice and thick!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 10, 2012)

I Love this one!


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jul 11, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> I Love this one!
> 
> View attachment 159251
> 
> ...


 
Saw this and I just had to attempt it !


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2012)

Jazzlyric said:


> Saw this and I just had to attempt it !



Very cute!

How long is your hair by the way?


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jul 11, 2012)

greenandchic, thanks . My hair is between BSL and MBL


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ann816 said:
			
		

> Hi Pook,  Yep, identical twins and best friends!



Are you relaxed or natural? Very pretty ladies with equally pretty hair


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 11, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> Are you relaxed or natural? Very pretty ladies with equally pretty hair



Thanks! Yes we're both relaxed ~ 7 weeks post in this pic.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 11, 2012)

Jazzlyric said:
			
		

> Saw this and I just had to attempt it !



that looks pretty on you.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 11, 2012)

Jazzlyric 
That is adorable. So you just piled it all up on the top side of your head?


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jul 11, 2012)

wavezncurlz, thank you . Yes, I just threw it up there secured with a pontytail holder and pinned my bun .  Took all of 5 minutes. Its really easy and I am going to do it again and wear it on freshly washed hair .


----------



## Jazzlyric (Jul 11, 2012)

ManeStreet, thanks for posting this ! Its a quick, cute easy new style to wear


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 12, 2012)

Decided to do a high bun today.  My hair was feeling pretty gross so that's my only option (wash day). LOL


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 12, 2012)

greenandchic. Looks cute!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 12, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> @greenandchic. Looks cute!



Thanks! shortt29!


----------



## Ann816 (Jul 12, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Decided to do a high bun today.  My hair was feeling pretty gross so that's my only option (wash day). LOL



Really cuuuuuute!


----------



## Allandra (Jul 12, 2012)

I love high buns.  I get more compliments when I wear a high bun versus a 'regular' bun.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 13, 2012)

my high bun today.


----------



## kandegirl (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's my attempt at a curly bun.
Disclaimer: I saw it on BHM and replicated the whole thing. It's a self-installed "ponytail" weave. At least that's what I call it. I have a thin black head on the front and a thin stretch headband holding the bun. I have always loved this style w/ straight hair. Now I see curly hair is the shake!


----------



## levette (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting pics of your buns....   I really like the curly look too with the high bun.... Too cute


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 13, 2012)

i'm pretty much bunning all summer, so i'm trying to master the look.




the hell is with that wonky eye? lol


----------



## Skiggle (Jul 13, 2012)

I decided to try the high bun look a few days ago.. I love it!


----------



## Auburn (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 14, 2012)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> I'mjealous of all the women that can wear a high bun. I love love love the look. but it doesn't look right on me  looks like im trying to hard to do something



Me too, it just looks awkward and I have to try too hard to get it to sit just right


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 14, 2012)

Babysaffy said:
			
		

> Me too, it just looks awkward and I have to try too hard to get it to sit just right



it comes out best for me I just throw it up there & dont try to make it perfect. dont over think it. just pick how high u want it & throw it up there lol

just make a high ponytail them tuck your ends into the same ponytail holder or with a few bobby pins and thats it


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, ManeStreet! I haven't worn one in years but will give your tips a try and some bangs may help me!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm wearing a high bun right now. I'm going clubbing tonight and I hate having my hair down when I go clubbing coz it makes me extra hot when I'm dancing. I love high buns. I do them when my wash and go starts looking crap and I can't be bothered to wash and redo it so I just put it up into a high bun and put some gel on the edges. Or if I just want a change.


----------



## Boujoichic (Jul 14, 2012)

Bunning is my main protective style for a couple years now I usually move it around so that I don't damage my hair I placed it high a couple days ago


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe my head is too big or my hair is too unruly but I just can not get it all up into a bun


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 14, 2012)

I decided to try it since I'm just lounging around the house today..

SO just looked and didn't comment but I think it'd be nice for really hot weather. I'd just leave a few tendrils of hair out like I've done here but maybe loosely spiral curl them.









I think I'd also slick the front back more if I was going out as I have such a low hairline.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's the high bun I wore my hair in today.
My hair was stretched with a braid out on the weekend.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ Love the headband/flower.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am loving high buns in this heat


----------



## january noir (Jul 17, 2012)

Everyone looks so cute with their high buns!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 17, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> I am loving high buns in this heat



Are you relaxed or natural? How did you get your edges so smooth and slick? Looks great!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 17, 2012)

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Are you relaxed or natural? How did you get your edges so smooth and slick? Looks great!!!



Curls passion fruit paste....I love that stuff.  I'm relaxed, but I was probably 12 plus weeks post in those pictures......


----------



## Angela4769 (Jul 17, 2012)

Phoenix14 said:
			
		

> Maybe my head is too big or my hair is too unruly but I just can not get it all up into a bun



Everybody calls me "Gina"...(you know, from Martin?), so if my head isn't too big, nobody's is!!


----------



## Loving (Jul 17, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I am loving high buns in this heat


 
Wow...your edges are so neat


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 17, 2012)

So pretty and neat crlsweetie912. I can NEVER get my hair that sleek. My mama and grandma stay telling me to do something with my hair and I can't even say anything 



			
				crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> I am loving high buns in this heat



Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## LisaMar (Jul 17, 2012)

sylver2 said:


> i just threw it up there any ole kinda way ..I'll try again when I get my next touchup.


I wish I could do dat DHair!!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol, my edges and the rest of my hair won't slick down for ANYBODY!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 17, 2012)

Finally! I've found someone like me SkySurfer  are you relaxed or natural?



			
				SkySurfer said:
			
		

> Lol, my edges and the rest of my hair won't slick down for ANYBODY!



Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 17, 2012)

SuchaLady said:
			
		

> Finally! I've found someone like me SkySurfer  are you relaxed or natural?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF



I'm natural  I don't get it, I've seen other naturals with my texture slick down their hair (even if it does take half a gallon of gel) but my hair will poof up even with a gallon haha! It just makes my hair hard :/


----------



## Jewell (Jul 17, 2012)

Personally, I LOVES me a high bun, but I don't like the stress it puts on my hair for me to have to get it into a high bun; I typically wear low or mid-height buns, or wear my hair twisted up in a clip.  It takes a bit of effort to "guide" my hair into a high bun, so often I don't wear them.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 17, 2012)

You know what's funny SkySurfer? I've seen naturals with slicker ponytails than I can manage. Lol




			
				SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I'm natural  I don't get it, I've seen other naturals with my texture slick down their hair (even if it does take half a gallon of gel) but my hair will poof up even with a gallon haha! It just makes my hair hard :/



Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 17, 2012)

High bunning it today (looks the same as last week).


----------



## hairspan (Jul 18, 2012)

My high bun


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 18, 2012)

My high bun for all this sickening Jersey heat and my evening Zumba Class


----------



## SkySurfer (Jul 18, 2012)

SuchaLady said:


> You know what's funny SkySurfer? I've seen naturals with slicker ponytails than I can manage. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF



Haha, it's a mystery!
Oh well, I do what I can with scarves and butters


----------



## Solitude (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I wore a high bun to dinner the other night and I noticed that 4 other women had the same hairstyle.


----------



## january noir (Jul 18, 2012)

I wore a high bun today!


----------



## napbella (Jul 18, 2012)

And I will be wearing one to the family fish fry this weekend. No hot hair on my neck/back in this heat!! Imma try to get a nice pic.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 18, 2012)

i high bunned my mini twists


----------



## MRJ1972 (Aug 9, 2012)

Southernbella. said:


> I've definitely noticed the trend, at least for black women. I started rocking them a few weeks ago once I figured out I could get all my hair on top of my head without having to fool with bands or ponytail holders. I take a panyhose leg and wrap it around and around and then tuck it under.
> 
> Here's a bun I did right out of the shower (it's probably 80% dry here)
> 
> ...



Southernbella.

What method do you use to blow dry your hair?? 

I am doing blow dried buns on my daughter, who also has thick hair, but I think that I am losing too much hair during the process.  I use a brush or comb attachment. 

Thanks! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jenibo (Aug 9, 2012)

im only neck length..... and i will be trying to get a high bun this weekend lol


----------



## kim1006 (Aug 9, 2012)

levette said:


> I went on some errands today and noticed that a lot of the ladies and girls that  I  saw were wearing their hair in a high  bun.  Maybe because my hair was also in a high bun today made me notice it.  It was kinda strange actually and I guess this is the latest fad for the summer hot weather.



High buns are one of my favorite summer hair styles.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 9, 2012)

A picture of when I was natural in a old braid-out high bun and the 2nd pic is of my edges...I think I started using AVG at this time


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Aug 10, 2012)

my top bun !! I wore this style for DAYS as a resolution to salvage my hair after the craziness of my 21st birthday [hence the candle haha] 

see attachment !!


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LJ_gO76Js&feature=related


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 21, 2012)

Smiley79 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LJ_gO76Js&feature=related




Is that you?  You're/she's very pretty!


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 8, 2013)

Since everyone is talking about bunning, this was the one and only bun I did last summer but I want to try it again. I had cowashed my hair and used eco styler gel and a scarf to hold down my edges.

Sometimes I feel my head is to big or odd shaped for buns, but it was definitely an easy style.


----------



## danysedai (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been wearing a high bun for 2 weeks. I didn't have time to properly condition and wash my hair last weekend so it's been ORS hair pudding with some coconut oil and a loose bun with good day pins all the time. I have a party tonight and IDK whether to wash/condition/rollerset or to go with the bun and wash tomorrow.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you like the pudding danysedai? I've been looking for something that will smooth my hair. It's always so puffy


----------



## danysedai (Feb 9, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> How do you like the pudding danysedai? I've been looking for something that will smooth my hair. It's always so puffy



I love it. It's one of the few products that I use a lot and want to repurchase. Great for slicking edges leaving the hair soft and not hard and crunchy like some gels.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you guys for starting this thread. I was so turned off by the thought of bunning all the time. I don't think low buns look good on really anybody. But when u introduced the high bun...oh my! They are fabulous and can be worn in so many ways.  Not to mention they are a protective style that allows you to retain moisture all day.  Here's my top bun today

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 9, 2013)

Pretty lady, pretty bun!


----------



## SimpleLiving (Mar 8, 2013)

Leslie_C said:


> I like it on top because I dont look bald from the front like I do with a low bun in the back. My hair isnt even long enough to have a decent bun or pony because I mini chopped it to the bottom of my neck...but if I put it up in a high puff and then take pieces and wrap them around in one direction until its a full circle, it gives me a great bun!  Nice, quick go to style and the hubby even likes it.



Leslie_C, I wish you had taken a photo.  Sounds tres cute.


----------



## levette (Jul 3, 2014)

Bumping this thread for the hot weather.. I love the pics


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jul 3, 2014)

levette said:


> Bumping this thread for the hot weather.. I love the pics



Yes! Thanks for bumping this old thread. I just found my hair style for tomorrow


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

The high bun is my life!!!  It gives me breath!  It keeps me cool in the summer and lets me sleep in on cold winter mornings.  I use the high bun for work, work outs, lounging, laundromat trips, walking the dogs in my pjs...  Girl with the right accessories I wear it to the club (when I used to go clubbing that is).

I'mma see if I can dig up some of my high bun pix.  I should take some new ones


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ignore the heat damaged ends and lack of eyebrows.  I had not learned the art of eyebrows yet and I naturally have no eyebrows lol




Dressed up high bun


----------

